# One does not see this tube every day....



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

6CD6 power tubes....

What is the wiring out of the top of the tubes? seems inline are low voltage caps

Neat









































Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The wire out of the top of the tubes is the plate connection...you rarely have to worry about arc-overs. They can be dangerous to an uninformed person because at times there is 600+VDC on the plates of those type of tubes. I prefer this method. As an example a strong NOS EL34 can take 800VDC on the plate however, I would not try it as is....if EL34s had top-plates, I would though.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The tube in question is a Horizontal deflection tube, designed for the earlier model TV sets. They work well for audio applications too. I have a pile of those tubes in the loft of my barn...people threw them out at the dawn of reliable SS power component. There are many articles on the internet on their use for audio...a large rabbit-hole.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

By the look of the tube lineup, it's a dual rectifier with a regulated screen-supply, a good choice for a Bass amp. Nice looking iron; Dukane manufactures great PA systems for both tube and solid-state technologies...the Duke.
Schematic, if you are interested:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> By the look of the tube lineup, it's a dual rectifier with a regulated screen-supply, a good choice for a Bass amp. Nice looking iron; Dukane manufactures great PA systems for both tube and solid-state technologies...the Duke.
> Schematic, if you are interested:


Nice, thanks


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Dual rec. Cool!


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

It's not like a Mesa dual rectifier (or triple) which is a choice of combinations between Tube/Tube+SS/All SS - this has 2 5U4GB's in parallel to handle the current requirements. Nice amp. Send me those top-plate TV tubes if you don't want em! ;-)


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

We call 'em nipples in the electro-nerd world

I like 'em. They're exciting to look at, but don't touch 'em if she's under tension... (better understood with french terminology)😁


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's an interesting tube that I obtained. It's an 815, push-pull dual pentode. I haven't experimented with it yet. From initial research it should be good for 50W.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Odd indeed


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, ECC83 is the European terminology for 12AX7. Marshall probably just had some company build 'em for 'em. Like Telefunken or more likely Tesla or Svetlana.

Now I re-read your post, your date codes suggest Svetlana or some Chinese manufacturer. I still have a couple Daystrom and Heathkit branded 12AX7 tubes. No idea what shape (transconductively speaking) they're in.


----------

